# One year Cinematography/Film making course



## Maksarti (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello,

First i would like to introduce myself. I am currently study Photography and Media Arts in United Kingdom, this is my last year (third as for England). I am original from Europe, my English is not my native language, so i am really sorry for all those mistakes. I am 24 years old and I am in love with cinematography and cinema itself.
Because USA is the heart of cinema, i want to study there. I am looking to apply for USC USLA and AFI Grad programs, but i am not sure if I am eligible for them. So i want to insure myself by applying to one year programe to improve my skills.
The question is i cant find any other one year programes except NYFA. Maybe you could consider some, preferably in NY or CA. I also looked to FAMU, but as i mentioned before USA is heart of cinema.

Thank you,

AM


----------



## Shenan (Nov 3, 2011)

This is probably the closest you will find, but it's estimated to take 2 years to complete (part-time though, I assume. You can probably finish it in one year if you go full-time): https://www.uclaextension.edu/...tails.aspx?reg=CF543


----------



## Maksarti (Mar 5, 2012)

thank you for reply,

Maybe anyone can comment those schools: 
http://www.lafilm.edu/
http://www.nyfa.edu/


----------



## Maksarti (Mar 21, 2012)

No opinion?


----------



## khomya (Mar 21, 2012)

LA Film School and NYFA - are commercial schools. Actually they are not very good.
And moreover, they don`t teach cinematographers. They teach "film in the whole".

My advise - forget about these schools and apply strait to USC, UCLA and AFI.


----------



## Maksarti (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by khomya:
> LA Film School and NYFA - are commercial schools. Actually they are not very good.
> And moreover, they don`t teach cinematographers. They teach "film in the whole".
> 
> My advise - forget about these schools and apply strait to USC, UCLA and AFI.



Hello,

Thank you for your opinion, but could you please specify why do you think they are not very good? Any particular reasons? 
I would, apply straight but isn`t it too late for applying there? I can apply now only to next year.


----------



## khomya (Apr 2, 2012)

I visited LAFilm and NYFA - they looks good and promising, but when you start asking questions - they actually can`t answer you anything 

They are schools for people who want to try film industry and who are not certain that film is their field.


----------



## Maksarti (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally posted by khomya:
> I visited LAFilm and NYFA - they looks good and promising, but when you start asking questions - they actually can`t answer you anything
> 
> They are schools for people who want to try film industry and who are not certain that film is their field.



Thank you for reply, maybe you can give some question examples that they did not answered?
Because i have no experience in Filming/cinematography (i am finishing now Photography and media arts) is a good idea first to go to some comercial school? Also I do not understand how can i apply for Masters if i still do not have BA diploma, while i want to go to MA in cinematography? I will have it only in June.


----------

